# Convert my van into a horsebox?



## Silent Knight (17 June 2011)

I am wondering if it would be cheaper to find my own van / lorry and then have it converted. I want an aprox. 5 ton van So that it comfortably and legaly carries 2 x 16.hh.

Does anyone have any experiance of doing this, what did you pay, What van did you use? etc.

Any information would be great

Thanks


----------



## Silent Knight (17 June 2011)

bump


----------



## Silent Knight (17 June 2011)

re bump


----------



## cm2581 (17 June 2011)

Never done it myself but it seems a good way to go. Non horseboxes are probably better run and maintained and morr readily available. There are def places that provided DIY conversion kits with instructions. It would be possible to do the bare minimum for transporting horses and do other bits and pieces as and when time/money permits. Seek advice on the best type of truck tho.


----------



## Mince Pie (17 June 2011)

Seriously? By all means find a suitable van and then send it off to a coachbuilder who knows what they are doing to do the conversion. I would absolutely stay clear of any lorry that had been converted in a D.I.Y job, so doubt you would get much if you ever needed to sell it.


----------



## Booboos (17 June 2011)

I would be very very careful about this. For starters a good second hand chassis is very hard to find so you would need a very good mechanic scouring the country to find the right chassis for you otherwise you could pay a lot of money for a deathtrap.

The second problem is that the conversion is a specialised job. You need to use the right materials to ensure a box that is structurally sound, able to withstand use by horses AND lightweight enough not to mess up your payload - this is a lot more difficult that it sounds. You also need to do the calculations to make sure you have the right length chassis so that you don't overload either of the two axles and the ramp needs to be properly counter balanced. 

You may well be a wizard at DIY, in which case go for it, but I would be a bit careful as you might throw a lot of money away.


----------



## smiggy (17 June 2011)

have just had this coverted on a 2005 5t iveco chassis







took ages for the guy doing the conversion to find a good quality chassis as they are rarer than 3.5t
was much cheaper than equivalent from one of the big names, horses travel really well and a delight to drive
pm if you want costs/names 

PS he does other colours if more restrained


----------



## sprite1978 (17 June 2011)

You may find it difficult to find a builder who will spend the time looking for a 5t chassis when they can readily sell 3.5t vans. If he is willing, he will probably charge a premium for it. So finding your own might be a good option. Have you considered a short wheel base 7.5ton. The size difference is less than you might think.


----------



## Silent Knight (19 June 2011)

Well I've not been put off. Got quite excited when i saw your post Smiggy. Iv pmed you. If anyone has any tips or advise it will be greatfully recieved. xx


----------



## Sukistokes2 (19 June 2011)

A local guy who converts lorries and vans to carry horses quoted me around £7000 to do the whole job. Done to your specs, your design i think it's a good deal, if you can find the right van or lorry.


----------



## Kokopelli (19 June 2011)

We're getting a van conversion done for £10,000. We're having a different layout done on the inside though compared to what is 'normal' so we'll see how it works.


----------



## Time Tells (19 June 2011)

murphysgirl said:



			I am wondering if it would be cheaper to find my own van / lorry and then have it converted. I want an aprox. 5 ton van So that it comfortably and legaly carries 2 x 16.hh.

Does anyone have any experiance of doing this, what did you pay, What van did you use? etc.

Any information would be great

Thanks
		
Click to expand...


Remember you have to take a test in order to beable to drive a 7.5 tonn lorry.
Whatever you go for, I would not have one where the horse rides over the anxle

I have just had a conversion, they did a great job, but you will be looking in excess of £4,000 from a reliable horse conversion company. I have the names of two if you would like to call them.  The floor is always an issue, so becareful if you are buying one already done. A friend of mine bought one which looked and appeared to be great, until 6 weeks after purchase she was travelling her £10.000 horse and his legs went throught the floor. He was injured physically, but that mended, his mental issue was more difficult to address and my friend has only just been able to get him to stand in the box.


----------

